# Friends back from OLCC - had a great time!!



## BarCol (Mar 24, 2006)

I sent two family friends (and their families) down to Orange Lake last week for the Ontario school break, and frankly after all the horror stories about exchangers being treated to second class accomodations I was fairly worried. One of our friends is a seasoned timeshare user, the other had never stayed in ts resorts or units.  Good news!!   Although both ended up in the West Village, they were both in newly refurbished, non-smoking, townhouse units that were immaculate - they both raved about them, the resort facilities and all the terrific folks they met - kids and adults.  A very positive experience was had by all.

Both families would go back in a heart-beat (well not for 3 years on our units throug RCI...LOL) One of our firends went to the sales presentation, and apart from the $75.00 USD (which they felt was a bonus) ended up buying an intro week for something like $1100 USD for another week in a 2 bedroom plus a bunch of free stuff.  

So fear not folks, at least for these exchangers things turned out really well!!

And I'm so relieved....


----------



## snowlady (Mar 24, 2006)

We have stayed in 6 different units at OLCC in both the west and north village and always had a positive experience. I prefer the west village since most are one story and we never heard any noise from above or next door. Driving up to our door and walking right out to the patios and letting the kids play on the lawn makes me more relaxed than staying in a highrise building. 

Some people who prefer a small resort where they can walk to everything may not like OLCC, but it suits our active family perfectly. We can choose the quiet of our villa or enjoy the many activities the different villages have to offer. We don't mind using the shuttle (they added more designated bus stops this year) or the car if we need to. It's not like getting on a major highway and waiting in traffic, just a few minutes drive through a pretty resort.

I'm glad your friends had a great experience. My in-laws  came for the first time this year and can't wait to go back!!


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2006)

BarCol said:
			
		

> Both families would go back in a heart-beat (well not for 3 years on our units throug RCI...LOL) One of our firends went to the sales presentation, and apart from the $75.00 USD (which they felt was a bonus) ended up buying an intro week for something like $1100 USD for another week in a 2 bedroom plus a bunch of free stuff.



That one-week vacation is the last shot they take at you at the sales presentations.  If they want to go back for less, and without trading restrictions, they can rent, normally for much less than that $1100. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=Orange+Lake+Country+Club+for+rent&btnG=Search

OL is also normally available through Extra Vacations.

 ORANGE LAKE COUNTRY CLUB
 2 8 / 6 Full $494.99    

I believe I have even seen it on Last Call.

I pay pretty close attention to it and searched it for next January for a TUGger earlier this week.

RCI has soooooooo many rules and now that I am _long in the teeth_, it's hard to remember everything, so I can't recall right now if EVs and LCs are subject to the unfair and unexplained-up-front restrictions that prevent the free and unfettered use of our ownerships.

You know, I haven't noticed that any of my teeth have gotten longer.  Is that happening to anyone?


----------



## Jimster (Mar 24, 2006)

*OLCC and $1100*

As to the $1100 mentioned above, I am sure they can rent for less as well, but I believe the $1100 comes of the purchase price if they buy.  At least that's what they told me when I sat through their presentation.  So, if they intend to buy anyway, that's not so bad.  On the other hand, there are always weeks for resale.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 24, 2006)

BarCol said:
			
		

> I sent two family friends (and their families) down to Orange Lake last week for the Ontario school break....both ended up in the West Village, they were both in newly refurbished, non-smoking, townhouse units that were immaculate - they both raved about them, the resort facilities and all the terrific folks they met - kids and adults.  A very positive experience was had by all.


Glad to hear that they enjoyed their vacation.  I do like the West Village layout for families better than the East/North Village layout because the living room arrangement is larger.  I also like being able to park right in front of my door.  Some people don't like the variety in different unit layout but I think this is more a positive than a negative.  I've never had a bad stay at the resort.


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2006)

When we were first there you had to like the West Village.  That's all there was!


----------



## Holly (Mar 24, 2006)

*Hope I'm not off Topic But...*

For you Orange Lakers...is Thanksgiving saner time to go to OLCC?  Is is usually too cold to swim?  I would think that the parks would get crazy about Wednesday, but it still wouldn't be as wild as Xmas.  I can exchange into OLCC Thanksgiving and am thinking of doing so.  

Thoughts?


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 24, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> For you Orange Lakers...is Thanksgiving saner time to go to OLCC?  Is is usually too cold to swim?  I would think that the parks would get crazy about Wednesday, but it still wouldn't be as wild as Xmas.  I can exchange into OLCC Thanksgiving and am thinking of doing so.
> 
> Thoughts?


I can not speak for Thanksgiving, but I go in mid-December.  I go swimming if the temperatures are reasonable (60 or above) but the temperature is unpredicable as it may be in the high 70s or have nights in the low 20s.  Most of the time the temperatures seem to be in the upper 60s with lows in the 40s.  As the pools are heated (except the Olympic-sized pool), swimming is not a problem, it's getting out into the cooler air.  It really is comical watching people dash about after leaving the pools on some of the cooler days or nights.  I went swimming once when it was in the 40s.  Getting out of the pool and towelling off will certainly get your blood to flow.   I think the pools will be fine at Thanksgiving as that is about 3 weeks before I go.


----------



## STEVIE (Mar 24, 2006)

This past year I stayed at Vistana over Thanksgiving.  The resort wasn't so bad, but later in the week the Disney parks were so crowded we decided to leave the park early and go back to the resort.  The people were wall to wall on thanksgiving day, and the friday after.  Earlier in the week wasn't so bad.  I would go again at this time because the weather was beautiful, but I would stay away from the parks at the end of the week.  Sue


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2006)

OL Pool Temps, taken last January with our pool thermometer:

West Village Olympic pool:  69 degrees

Other pools: 83-88 degrees.  I believe Southern Magnolia Court was warmest.  Splash Lagoon was the coolest.

Hot Tubs:  102-104 degrees

The pool at the resort the following week:  92 degrees.  Nice!


----------



## BarCol (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re $1100 USDweek*

I guess I should have explained this a little more fully. My friends *inlaws* (who were there with them) bought the $1100 USD the week (and yes it was the last ditch effort to make the sale...) even though their son-in-law (my friend) knew from our conversations it was too much - but *Grandpa* is happy as he now gets to have his family together next year - that's the point.....my friend however, will be looking at the TUG website to rent at a more reasonable rate than that, as I have told him time and time again. 

The point of the entire post was that there may be OLCC West Village units that are not up to snuff and some RCI exchangers may be treated poorly - I'm not condoning that - I'm just saying that it is by no means a sure thing that you a) will get a bad unit or b) will be treated badly..

That's all folks, just wanted to relate a positive OLCC experience.....I remain of the opinion that you usually get out of a vacation what you are willing to put in....


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm so happy your friends had a wonderful time at OL.  I remember our conversations, and your concerns while planning the exchange for them.

Oh, I'm so excited to go back home!!


----------



## Holly (Mar 24, 2006)

*Thanksgiving it is*

You convinced me.  I booked it...OLCC here we come.  Picked it over Sheraton Vistana.  Thanks!


----------



## suekap (Mar 24, 2006)

Did your friends say if it looked like river island pool area was almost completed?


----------



## BarCol (Mar 24, 2006)

River island: Not really - unfortunately - they were trying to sell them on the River area for purchase, but my friend didn't say that they particularly recognized that it was near, far or even finished...strangely enough, not everybody lives and breathes amenity features like we all do on this board...go figure?????


----------



## suekap (Mar 26, 2006)

You do have a point there.  There are people who don't care or notice anything about a resort.  I want to know everything before I get there. We are just all so different.  I wonder how I survived going on a vacation before I had the boards.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 26, 2006)

Just as a point of interest for possible purchase of a unit at OL on the secondary market.  OL maintains their own secondary ownership real estate inventory  I purchased my second week at OL through their real estate office.  They matched me up with an owner that wanted to sell in an area that I was interested in.

We were at OL in Sept. and were provided with the information on the new River Island units for those that want all of the amenities.  A 2 BR is essentially 2 1 BR units such that 1 can be used and the other can be rented (they each have kitchens and separate dining areas).  These owners will have their own member enrtrance with concierge service.  The units will all have high speed internet connection and supposedly owners will be able to trade to a different week without an exchange fee.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 27, 2006)

SteveB said:
			
		

> Just as a point of interest for possible purchase of a unit at OL on the secondary market.  OL maintains their own secondary ownership real estate inventory  I purchased my second week at OL through their real estate office.  They matched me up with an owner that wanted to sell in an area that I was interested in.
> 
> We were at OL in Sept. and were provided with the information on the new River Island units for those that want all of the amenities.  A 2 BR is essentially 2 1 BR units such that 1 can be used and the other can be rented (they each have kitchens and separate dining areas).  These owners will have their own member enrtrance with concierge service.  The units will all have high speed internet connection and supposedly owners will be able to trade to a different week without an exchange fee.


Steve;

Are you sure you aren't talking about the new 3-bedroom units at River Island that are lock-offss?  In those the 2-bedroom unit and the 1-bedroom unit can be separated and used separately as a 2-bedroom and 1-bedroom units for different weeks or as the 3-bedroom unit for 1 week.  The maintenance fee is also around $1000 rather than the $600 forthe 2-bedroom.  OLCC's thought was since they could use it for 2 weeks, the maintenance fee should reflect it.  I think the maintenace fees for the new 3-bedroom unit is too high.  The 2-bedroom unit at River Island is not a lock-off.  I can forward you a layout if you like.  You can also look at the layout under the November or December 2005 owners section on the site's webpage.


----------



## lyndor (Mar 31, 2006)

*Another positive OLCC experience*

We just got back today and had a wonderful time in a newly refurbished West Village unit.  All of the furnishings were new, but the appliances had some age on them.  We did the short timeshare presentation for the new area (one hour and we were out of there) and were told they were aiming for the end of May to open the water park.  I believe only the pool was finished.  I wouldn't hesitate to return to OLCC!


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 31, 2006)

lyndor said:
			
		

> We just got back today and had a wonderful time in a newly refurbished West Village unit.  All of the furnishings were new, but the appliances had some age on them.  We did the short timeshare presentation for the new area (one hour and we were out of there) and were told they were aiming for the end of May to open the water park.  I believe only the pool was finished.  I wouldn't hesitate to return to OLCC!




    I'm just getting more excited by the week!  (pixie dust, dole whips, banana splits, thrill rides, shopping), Orlando rocks!  Oh geez, that sentence sounded just like my teenage nieces.


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2006)

When ya gonna come back and see me, and catch little fishies?    



			
				lyndor said:
			
		

> We just got back today and had a wonderful time in a newly refurbished West Village unit.  All of the furnishings were new, but the appliances had some age on them.  We did the short timeshare presentation for the new area (one hour and we were out of there) and were told they were aiming for the end of May to open the water park.  I believe only the pool was finished.  I wouldn't hesitate to return to OLCC!


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 1, 2006)

lyndor said:
			
		

> We just got back today and had a wonderful time in a newly refurbished West Village unit.  All of the furnishings were new, but the appliances had some age on them.  We did the short timeshare presentation for the new area (one hour and we were out of there) and were told they were aiming for the end of May to open the water park.  I believe only the pool was finished.  I wouldn't hesitate to return to OLCC!


Good to hear that you enjoyed your vacation and about the opening date for River Island (I will be there the last two weeks of May).  Some of the functions have been open at the River Island area for awhile, specifically the timeshare presentations.  They were being done there at least since last December when I was there.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 1, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> I'm just getting more excited by the week!  (pixie dust, dole whips, banana splits, thrill rides, shopping), Orlando rocks!  Oh geez, that sentence sounded just like my teenage nieces.


the banana splits sounds good.  The first thing I do after checking in is head to Downtown Disney to get a banana split. It has become a ritual, what can I say.


----------

